# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Последствия употребления мучных изделий в разное время суток.

## Алексей Назин

Харе Кришна  :vanca calpa: 
Можно ли употреблять мучные изделия утром?
Как то не привычно завтракать одними фруктами,напитком и сладостями,раньше бывало, утром цикория с булочкой, с блинами ,с пирогом поем,фруктов ,сладостей,а теперь ем мучное только в обед,я правильно делаю?
Бывает,наделаю выпечки на несколько дней вперёд,и лежит...лепешки,к примеру подчерствевшие становятся через дня 2-3... Работа такая,что особо времени на готовку нет,поэтому часто приготовлю еды на несколько дней, и разогреваю. К примеру, сабджи ем 3 дня(при этом всё стараюсь предложить Кришне), лепёшек напеку и дня 3-4 ем,а так,если бы ре  только в обед если мучное,от быстрее бы уходило и свежее было.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Индивидуальную диету лучше составлять, получив консультацию настоящего специалиста, с учетом качеств вашего тела.
Не думаю, что есть рекомендации, касающиеся всех подряд.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Можно ли употреблять мучные изделия утром?


Молодым всё можно  :biggrin1:  Первые ученики Прабхупады объедались в любое время суток, и он поощрял это (до определенного момента)
На самом деле всё зависит от силы огня пищеварения. Обычно у молодых он силен и проблем нет. С возрастом приходится учитывать время дня.
Если вы наелись булочек и с энтузиазмом побежали что-то делать, значит огня вам хватило. Если же после такого завтрака вы чувствуете тупость и лень, значит не хватило  :biggrin1:

----------


## Александр Н

Лучше мучное заменять кашами. Нет в булочках ничего.

----------


## Алексей Назин

Спасибо
Харе Кришна  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А как там  в армии питались, Алексей? И в целом как удавалось там мантру повторять, читать книги и тд. И сейчас какого рода у вас работа что нельзя ежедневно готовить свежее? Аударь Дхама в своих книгах "Законы счастливой жизни" опубликовал время когда что можно есть с ориентиром на солнце - чем выше оно тем лучше переваривается. Но в лекциях он говорил, что среди преданных всё может быть трансцендентным

Я правда не понимаю по ощущению тяжести чем мучное так уж слишком отличается от зерно-бобовых. У вас лепешки или чапати?

----------

